# Found metal detecting



## Jhender114 (Jan 19, 2014)

Found this old trike metal detecting. There were two floods in the area where it was found one in 1914 and the other in 1940. Can anyone tell me anything about it? It is so small thought it was odd decided to take it home want to clean it up. Keep as a conversation piece.


----------



## bike (Jan 19, 2014)

*too far gone*

cool wallhanger just as is maybe maybe blow off scale and spray with pb plaster- ]
this is actually a very rare trike never could find the brand and I have had a lot of 'tea cup' trikes maybe RIDINGTOY knows...


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 19, 2014)

WOW What a heck of a way to find it..  Its sure beats bottle caps..


----------



## OldRider (Jan 19, 2014)

Must have been one heckuva beep in your ears for something that big!


----------



## bobsbikes (Jan 19, 2014)

*found*

you should never disterb the dead.
looks to be a garton or tot from around
the 30s to me.


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 19, 2014)

Looks like a SKY TOT model made by Garton?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 20, 2014)

One Christmas morning, long ago, I was at my (X) girl friend's mother's house when a friend came over. He said that he had a Christmas present for me. He does excavation work for foundations and septic tanks. He dug up a 1920s? 26" single tube tired Colson Silver Ring. A complete restore-able bike with fenders. The only parts that need replacement are the tires, the steel single tube rims and the leather on the saddle. I still have it hanging in my basement.


----------



## bike (Jan 20, 2014)

*Not garton*



ccmerz said:


> Looks like a SKY TOT model made by Garton?




or american national


----------

